# موقع هام شرح برمجة وميكروكنترولر ودواير كهربية هاردوير وسيميو ليشن فيديو



## hamdysoltan (1 يوليو 2011)

المدونة دى عليها سرح كورس 
البرمجة بلغة السى فيديو بالعربى بالاضافة الى شرح 
كورس الميكروكنترولر ايضا 
فيديو بالاضافة الى محموعة من المشاريع وكورسات خاصة بقسم 
اتصالات وايضا قريبا 
شرح دوائر الكترونية هاردوير بالفيديو

من هنا


----------



## hani frahat (17 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## THRWAT_Z (14 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم ايدك ايوة كدة يا كبير


----------



## mgcv (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## MHMD El-Sherif (15 أكتوبر 2012)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## Alaa Eidan (7 فبراير 2013)

many thanks


----------

